# How long to get hypo??



## Catnap (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm not actually preparing for RAI but though this might be good place to raise this. I've come out in a rash, 2 GP's think it's a virus but both admit to not knowing much about allergic reactions to thyroxine. One told me to stay on same dose, other said cut in half. I haven't taken it at all yesterday and not planning to until Monday. I just feel so crappy with this rash I want to be sure it's a virus as I think taking more thyroxine if I am allergic could be quite serious. By Monday ill be off 3 days but could chat to endo who should know more about the drug. Anyways, just wondering how long it takes to get hypo? I've been taking 115mcg since surgery 2 weeks ago, I'm only 51kg so is probably too high. I really can't see how it could do any harm to skip a few days? I know it'll make it harder for endo to judge what level I should be on but surely that's better than ending up in hosp with allergic reaction? Ok I'm probably being melodramatic but it's the weekend I'd rather not risk getting worse when i wont be able to see a good doc or talk to my endo til monday!
Any hypo experiences would be great, thanks!


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

I can't really say what it's like to go hypo after being on thyroxine since I've not even started it after my TT. I can tell you that this is week 3 since TT and I feel pretty darn crummy. Also, your dose does seem high. I am 74kg and they are starting me at 112mcg, she said based on my weight. Hope you get some answers!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Catnap said:


> I'm not actually preparing for RAI but though this might be good place to raise this. I've come out in a rash, 2 GP's think it's a virus but both admit to not knowing much about allergic reactions to thyroxine. One told me to stay on same dose, other said cut in half. I haven't taken it at all yesterday and not planning to until Monday. I just feel so crappy with this rash I want to be sure it's a virus as I think taking more thyroxine if I am allergic could be quite serious. By Monday ill be off 3 days but could chat to endo who should know more about the drug. Anyways, just wondering how long it takes to get hypo? I've been taking 115mcg since surgery 2 weeks ago, I'm only 51kg so is probably too high. I really can't see how it could do any harm to skip a few days? I know it'll make it harder for endo to judge what level I should be on but surely that's better than ending up in hosp with allergic reaction? Ok I'm probably being melodramatic but it's the weekend I'd rather not risk getting worse when i wont be able to see a good doc or talk to my endo til monday!
> Any hypo experiences would be great, thanks!


I figure you will be feeling pretty bad within a few days.

Could the rash be from something you are eating?

My friend is allergic to Armour and takes a Claritin every day to deal with the rash she gets. Has anyone suggested taking an antihistamine?


----------

